# Egg white powder



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Any one use egg white powder in protein shakes etc.? Don't really like the thought of breaking eggs and wacking them in my shake.

Iron science have some in pretty cheap with 24g of protein per 30g scoop. Was thinking about getting them to bump the protein intake at breakfast and after workout a bit more.

Giz us your thoughts


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I can remember egg white protein shakes taste like crap!

Try a multi source protein that contain eggs or hears a wild thought just buy eggs or egg whites


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Go to a farm shop and buy the real thing. I get 60 eggs for 3 quid. At that price you can afford to lose the yolk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

reza85 said:


> From what I can remember egg white protein shakes taste like crap!
> 
> Try a multi source protein that contain eggs or hears a wild thought just buy eggs or egg whites


I was on about mixing them with whey mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Why would you do that ?

My personal preference is a multi source protein unless is post work out to be honest I dont even bother these days I would just take the same multi source i have regardless of post work out.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> Go to a farm shop and buy the real thing. I get 60 eggs for 3 quid. At that price you can afford to lose the yolk.


LOL I give the yolks to my dog but if you dont have a dog chuck them out side for the foxes or cats don't waist them no need to through food away


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Just started using the Ironscience Egg White really good price just now and liking it.

Started using half scoop wi full scoop banana whey 400ml milk for bed with some hmb etc flung in takes getting used to.

Moved onto full scoops of both last night was nice, and forced one heaped scoop egg one normal scoop whey down after breakfast was ok think 1 scoop of both is what I'll stick to


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I been using My Protein egg white powder for the last 3 months. i mix mine with strawberry whey. it taste like malt strawberrys to me. Only problem with it, my farts are like toxic gas.

The only question i have asked, whats the differences between egg white powder and egg whites raw. I've tried to drink egg whites raw, but it just makes me throw up.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I been using My Protein egg white powder for the last 3 months. i mix mine with strawberry whey. it taste like malt strawberrys to me. Only problem with it, my farts are like toxic gas.
> 
> The only question i have asked, whats the differences between egg white powder and egg whites raw. I've tried to drink egg whites raw, but it just makes me throw up.


Gas mask time when I need the toilet, farts are ok though :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When l used egg white powder l had to have everything l sat on valeted !

Raw egg whites are a waste of time, you only get half the nutrients from them in simple terms.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

That fact about raw egg whites... If you get liquid egg whites they are pasteurised, which uses heat so as far as I'm led to believe they are as good as normal cooked eggs. Assuming the powders the same? (except the powder fcuking stinks)

Actual raw eggs out the shell however are pointless imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ditz said:


> That fact about raw egg whites... If you get liquid egg whites they are pasteurised, which uses heat so as far as I'm led to believe they are as good as normal cooked eggs. Assuming the powders the same? (except the powder fcuking stinks)
> 
> Actual raw eggs out the shell however are pointless imo


Its not your opinion mate its fact.


----------

